

Interrogation of an Alleged CIA Agent 1983 [pdf] - sergeant3
http://www.foia.cia.gov/sites/default/files/DOC_0000619182.pdf

======
arasmussen
It's nuts to me that this was 32 years ago.

------
shane999
Geez, I immediately thought this was ELIZA too or a really bad IRC bot. :)

~~~
meowface
After I was a few lines in I also thought "yep, this is a chat bot."

I could see how a chat bot's repetitive and probing nature could wear down an
interrogation subject though.

------
trhway
by association reminded about 2 things:

1\. transcript of Gary Powers trial - couldn't find in English unfortunately.

2\. FBI complaint for Russian spies caught few days ago

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/253796263/US-v-Evgeny-Buryakov-
Et-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/253796263/US-v-Evgeny-Buryakov-Et-Al-
Complaint)

how the Russian agents used Internet search to gather "intelligence"
(paragraph 44, 45...) and their audio transcripts - it made my day yesterday -
if these morons are the best my old country can send here, the Cold War II has
been lost by Russia without even really starting :)

------
jrochkind1
About half a page in, i wondered, a foreign government has hired ELIZA,
really? Ha, yep.

~~~
jackweirdy
I’m listening... why do you think the government has hired ELIZA?

~~~
settings
To make us think A.I. like 'doctor' is going to train agents or extract
secrets. Need big budget for research.

~~~
aioprisan
The parent was actually reply in the style of the AI program

~~~
jackweirdy
Perhaps we really do have cause to worry about ELIZA, after all.

~~~
msane
Do you really think, we do have cause to worry about ELIZA after all?

~~~
fit2rule
Tell me more about do you really think we have cause to worry do about have
ELIZA.

------
nl
It's probably worth skipping to page 6 before reading the transcript for some
context.

~~~
nickysielicki
That was the best plot twist I've read in a long time.

------
TaylorAlexander
Welp... It will be the end of secrets when real AI comes to be. They'll be
able to get any information out of us that they want if they have enough time
and we keep talking.

~~~
trhway
>They'll be able to get any information out of us that they want if they have
enough time and we keep talking.

NSA having recordings of all your conversations in presence of your (even
visually turned off) smartphone or any other electronic connected device,
recordings of all your movements, all your computer activity, emails, internet
browsing, video recordings of you in many locations... correlated with such
recordings of other people - what else they are to know about you? They will
be able to predict your tomorrow's behavior better than you, like the girl you
meet and how it will go :)

~~~
fru2013
>what else they are (sic) to know about you?

I would not be at all surprised if Strong AI was able to read our minds via
functional neuroimaging. This is significantly more than the NSA & friends
would be able to acquire, even with "advanced" interrogation techniques and
global surveillance.

~~~
trhway
one can wonder what happens when the Strong AI discovers the "advanced"
interrogation techniques...

------
tempodox
ANALIZA is quite the funny name. An allusion, a pun, even a bow to a famous
ancestor — maybe some of those guys do have a sense of humour.

------
V-2
Funny how this strategy seems pretty clever if you read it thinking it's a
transcript of an actual interrogation :)

------
robgibbons
I was going to comment, this is like talking to SmarterChild.

------
hellbanner
Is this april fools? what is this?

------
arthurcolle
Anyone have the source code to ANALIZA? It's on github, right?

